# Accidentally deleted a draft e-mail in Yahoo



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello :wink:

I have had the 'good fortune' today of deleting a LONG e-mail that I was composing to my brother in Yahoo Mail. I had started the e-mail and shortly after clicked on 'Save as Draft', which I typically do in long messages. I do know that Yahoo periodically resaves e-mails in draft format at regular intervals. I highlighted the info. in the message to simply enlarge the font and must have accidentally hit 'any key' because the message was gone. I went to my drafts folder and it was in there, but only the name of who I was sending it to and the title were remaining. Aaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhh!!!! :upset: Ok, now that I've gotten that out of my system, I am wondering if anyone has had this experience and knows of a solution. I tried to see if the Edit, Undo option was available before I went to my draft folder and it was not. Yahoo had a form in its help section where it will attempt to help you restore your e-mails, but it doesn't specify if it's just your inbox ones, or all email folders, including drafts. I also wonder if it will give you the drafts from all time intervals saved. Just some thoughts. I did fill out the form with fingers, eyes and toes crossed. But if anyone has thoughts or suggestions, please share! I welcome them with open arms! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is what Yahoo says


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you were typing it online then it is gone since it was just a draft.


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Well unfortunately that was what I was afraid of. But at least I know to be more careful in the future with regards to these lengthy emails. I am gonna try to redo the email tomorrow and who knows, it may be better than the original. An eternal optimist I am. :wink: Thanks for all of the input, it sure did help answer my question. God bless!


----------



## vicki59 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kristy, a similar thing happened to me today. I was adding information to an already existing Yahoo draft. I wasn't aware I'd done anything wrong or different. I closed everything out, shut down the computer, and then later today when I booted up to add more information to it, the entire content of the draft was gone; only the subject line remained. However, it still said that the size of the draft was 56kg. I was stunned. I looked online, saw your post, but didn't find any helpful information at all. In desperation, I brought up the draft, right clicked where the body of the draft should have been, and saw a few options. I chose "select all", then right clicked again and chose "view selection source." Believe me, I didn't know what I was doing. But a small window opened up at the top of the screen, and there was my deleted draft! The format was all messed up and there was a lot of added gobbledegook about fonts, etc. I'm now trying to clean it up to see if it's all there. If you still have your empty draft, maybe this can work for you as well. Good Luck.
Vicki


----------

